# Gold Line Extension



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 1, 2008)

This article is not so much about the light rail itself as about its potential impact on East L.A. With photos.

The fast track to change


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 13, 2009)

Didn't wanna start a whole new topic for such a brief article.

In test of MTA line, train turns runaway

"There was never any danger to anyone on the street."


----------



## Spokker (Mar 21, 2009)

I've been following this on LA-centric sites but it's good to see others interesting in Los Angeles' expanding light rail network.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 28, 2009)

Light at the end of the light rail tunnel? The Gold Line Eastside extension does include an underground segment!

Eastside rail line is not yet a money train

"Construction of Gold Line extension has hurt businesses. But things may pick up when operation starts."


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 24, 2009)

Wait 'til Lou Dobbs hears about this. He'll go nuts.

Gold Line segment gets Spanish name

"The Eastside extension of the light rail will be called _'la Linea de Oro.'_"

EDIT: Italics in print edition subhead.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 24, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Wait 'til Lou Dobbs hears about this. He'll go nuts.
> Gold Line segment gets Spanish name
> 
> "The Eastide extension of the light rail will be called _'la Linea de Oro.'_"
> ...


Right but that just means The Gold Line AFAIK I'm not to good at spanish but I have taken it for a few years in HS.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 24, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Right but that just means The Gold Line


Yes, oro is the Spanish word for gold. Alice, of the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009, lives in Oroville, CA; essentially Gold Town. I've referred to Boston, venue for the Amtrak Unlimited Third Annual Gathering, as Beanburg because of its baked bean roots, not to mention CHOWDAH!!

In Spanish Boston might be "Ciudad de los frijoles."


----------



## gswager (Apr 24, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Right but that just means The Gold Line
> ...


City of the Beans. I think I'll avoid it in honor of Earth Day.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 24, 2009)

gswager said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


What is the Spanish translation for CHOWDAH!!

I know just enough Spanish to get myself in serious trouble.

Also know some German, and have found that the most useful phrase is "Ich blute stark, und brauche sofort einen Artzt." I'm bleeding heavily and need a doctor immediately.


----------



## Alice (Apr 24, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Alice, of the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009, lives in Oroville, CA; essentially Gold Town.


Well named, too, we still have a bunch of active mines in the district, along with their environmental side-effects. The population was nearly twice what it is now during the gold rush.


----------

